# libtinfow.so.5.9 error



## joneum@ (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi there,

I use FreeBSD 10.0-BETA1 on amd64. After the update to FreeBSD 10, I kill all ports, and will install all new. Now I have a problem with Thunderbird and security/pinentry:


```
/usr/bin/ld: W: invalid DSO for symbol `cbreak' definition
/usr/local/lib/libtinfow.so.5.9: could not read symbols: Bad value
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[4]: *** [pinentry-gtk] Fehler 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/security/pinentry/work/pinentry-0.8.3/gtk'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/security/pinentry/work/pinentry-0.8.3'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Fehler 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/security/pinentry/work/pinentry-0.8.3'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/pinentry
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

Any tips for this problem?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 19, 2013)

The current /usr/ports/security/pinentry/Makefile needs some changes:

```
--- Makefile.orig       2013-10-19 12:30:31.000000000 +0200
+++ Makefile    2013-10-19 12:33:37.000000000 +0200
@@ -13,6 +13,7 @@
 
 LIB_DEPENDS=   gcrypt:${PORTSDIR}/security/libgcrypt \
                ksba.19:${PORTSDIR}/security/libksba
+               tinfow:${PORTSDIR}/devel/ncurses
 
 CONFLICTS_INSTALL?=    pinentry-[a-z]*
 
@@ -23,7 +24,7 @@
 INFO=          pinentry
 
 CFLAGS+=       -I${LOCALBASE}/include
-LDFLAGS+=      -L${LOCALBASE}/lib
+LDFLAGS+=      -L${LOCALBASE}/lib -ltinfow
 
 .if !defined(PINENTRY_SLAVE)
 OPTIONS_MULTI= FRONTEND
```

Save as patch.txt in the /usr/ports/security/pinentry directory, then apply patch(1)() as follows `# patch -p0 < patch.txt`


----------



## joneum@ (Oct 19, 2013)

I will do this, thanks. But the same error with libtinfow.so.5.9 *I* have with sysutils/htop too. Is there a problem with FreeBSD[ ]10, or is this only a problem with me?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 20, 2013)

Seems that it's a problem that affects some ports after introducing r253839 on HEAD. It was discussed some months ago: http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Port-problems-after-r253839-on-HEAD-td5834552.html.


----------

